# Can anyone recommend an experienced groomer near Camberley Surrey?



## Izzypoo (10 mo ago)

I am moving to Camberley. I have a 12 year old very nervous Cockapoo who hates grooming! Can anyone recommend a patient experienced groomer please? Thanks.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

In all honesty with a nervous 12 year old I would try home grooming so you can take it at your dogs pace. My girl is 12 now and gets sore if stood too long so is happier taking grooming over several days.


----------

